# Mount Pleasant Methodist Free Church, New Mills, Derbyshire, June 2017



## HughieD (Jun 6, 2017)

*1. The History*
Not too much out there on this place. Mount Pleasant Methodist Free Church, Spring Bank was erected in 1892 when the foundation stone was laid by J Arnfield Esq in May of that year. It closed in 1980 and the chapel was then destroyed by fire in August 1993. The oldest grave in the yard is 1839, and the last burial was in 1972. Here it is shortly after its construction in 1892.


Mount Pleasant by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*
Been aware of this place for a while. There’s been very, very few reports on the place and it has, on the whole, been overlooked which is a shame as it still has something to offer. It’s in the middle of New Mills next to busy council buildings and the library. Fortunately the overgrown trees afforded me a bit of cover as I slipped through the exterior Heras fence and up into the chapel. It’s well gone and a complete ruin now but it is atmospheric and there is enough to keep you busy for at least half an hour. 

*3. The Pictures*

The chapel is now greatly overgrown:


img0810 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As is the graveyard:


img0790 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It still has some nice exterior features:


img0783 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0787 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Internally though it’s a bit of a ruin:

img0794 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0785 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0792 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0796 by HughieDW, on Flickr

End of an old wooden pew:


img0793 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There’s still the odd bit of detail left:


img0797 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0798 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0799 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some of the old electrics:


img0802 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0806 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A bit of fallen masonry:


img0807 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a few graves stones on the way out:


img0809 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 6, 2017)

well thats a beauty, I really love that opening shot of yours, certainly looks a beautiful place to spend some time aswel, good job


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 6, 2017)

Nicely done but what a mess its in. I cant't believe that its the same chapel as in your first photo.


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah, I'd enjoy a nose around it as well, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jun 6, 2017)

I enjoyed this HughieD, great shots


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 7, 2017)

My sort of place totally..got a great book recently on all these follies and old churches all over the UK.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 8, 2017)

mockingbird said:


> well thats a beauty, I really love that opening shot of yours, certainly looks a beautiful place to spend some time aswel, good job



Cheers man. Makes it look like it's in the woods but nothing could be further from the truth.



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done but what a mess its in. I cant't believe that its the same chapel as in your first photo.



I know what you mean. I had to check it was the same place when I came across that old pic. 



Mikeymutt said:


> My sort of place totally..got a great book recently on all these follies and old churches all over the UK.



Get it on yer list mate. That book sounds interesting...


----------

